

Best of Hacker News in January 2013 - A curated list - eimarlinch
https://www.dotdotdot.me/Mike-Hermann/Best-of-Hacker-News---Jan-13

======
tikhonj
I don't know if it's a matter of the curation or voting patterns, but there
were no technical posts on the list. Make of that what you will.

------
cma
"Highest-rated articles of January": could you tweak things to display the
point-count/comment-count?

What exactly does curated mean? Are these hand picked as the highest-rated, or
automatically selected based on point-count/some other metric?

What does the 'ABC' metric mean?

------
niggler
You should add the links to the HN discussions alongside the links to the
articles.

